# My endurance horse



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Link didn't work.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Link didn't work.


Ah sorry it timed out.

Here's the pics x


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

It just looks like he is listening to your in the pictures. If he is eager to go, I am sure he enjoys it. My mounted games pony always looked ticked off when we werre competing but she was always exhited to go. My Qh I have now always looks unhappy, even when he is eating he looks unhappy, thats just his look!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

how does distance competition work over there (i am guessing the plymouth you say is your location is plymouth, england)?

do you guys have to start in the lesser distances and pass some sort of requirements to move up? i have heard some bits and pieces of how things work over there, but never anything direct from the source. would to know the process!


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> how does distance competition work over there (i am guessing the plymouth you say is your location is plymouth, england)?
> 
> do you guys have to start in the lesser distances and pass some sort of requirements to move up? i have heard some bits and pieces of how things work over there, but never anything direct from the source. would to know the process!


Hi there, 

We've started at novice level (my first season) although joe is qualified at advanced level. In novice level you can't do more than 30miles (50ish km) and have to do at least 3 before you can upgrade to open level. I think they take your horses gradings into account to. ie: if he's not coping to well with the shorter distances, you can't upgrade.

We have to pass a vetting before and after each ride and there are vettings at mid points for the greater distances too. half way for 40miles etc etc. 

20miles is not a challenge for him, and he is probably capable of 40miles at his current fitness... it's just difficult to tell if he's happy doing it after seeing these pictures. 

x


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You can't really judge your horse's attitude to an entire discipline based on a few pictures. To me, it just looks like he's focusing on and listening to you.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

he's not happy. He'd rather be eating grass and laying in the sun. Just the way it is. Looks like your really holding him back in those pictures. Give him some rein and YIppy kai ay.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> he's not happy. He'd rather be eating grass and laying in the sun. Just the way it is. Looks like your really holding him back in those pictures. Give him some rein and YIppy kai ay.


This is plan just as soon as my friend's youngster will learn to either go behind or tolerate us up his ***  x


----------

